
How Clojure got me banned from Google - icey
http://bestinclassblog.tumblr.com/post/22729197447/how-clojure-got-me-banned-from-google
======
mooism2
Linkbait title.

Clojure didn't get this person banned from Google, this person (using Clojure
to) scrape Google got this person blocked from reading Google.

